# SLEEPY HOLLOW(lake ovid)



## wetfoot (Jan 11, 2001)

12/30/01 SUN


ice conditions1.5 inches. bro and i fished from the bay at first parking area all the way to the boat launch(acrost lake ice thickness uniform all the way even in channel) now for the bad news. only got 1 bite. 71/4 in gill. that was it 2 guys fishen aprox 6 hr. didnt see any on vexilar other than the one i cought. never seen any thing like it sure was tough. i will be going back on tue or wed.




stay on top
wetfoot


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Wetfoot:
I'm heading out there this afternoon. Hopefully going to meet up with Treehunter2, as well. Glad to hear about the ice being uniform, BUT I think there are a couple of hotspots off the SE shore of the island directly out from the boat launch. In years past, I have fished on 2-3in of ice about 100yds south of the island, and could see patches of open water in that area! PLEASE BE CAREFUL! I think we will probably confine ourselves to the cove by the boatlaunch...maybe venture out to the NE a little.
Will post results.


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

wetfoot should of took your post to heart we(DAVE& I) did go out worse fishing on the lake that i every had talk to a lot of the guys at the ramp at dark maybe 12 fish all together out of about 12 guys HAY its good to see you back on the site wetfoot keep the posting coming it really can't get any worse (dave says yes," YOU COULD FALL THUR THE ICE") hope to run in to you sometime on the lake then we can swap fish story(lies) take care stay on top TIGHT LINES TO YOU


----------



## nuts (Jan 3, 2002)

I fished sunday 12/30-tuesday 1/1 and didnt have much luck either. I did manage to get 5 gills on tuesday evening just before dark so maybe things are picking up! I also met treehunter2 out there. We are planning on trying it again on thursday(1/3) evening. One of us will post a message and update with our results.

Tight Lines

nuts


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

welcome to the site NUTS  glad you found it see you tommorrow


----------



## nuts (Jan 3, 2002)

Rainbow lake is a private lake and you need to know someone in the assc. to be able to get on and fish it. I have heard that the fishing can be pretty good on that lake.

The right side of the swimming area as you stand on the beach looking out over the water?? also what depth is the hump at and how far from shore??

thanks for the info

nuts


----------



## wetfoot (Jan 11, 2001)

Wed 1-3-02

Went to Sleepy this morning zip zero zilch, fished 2 hrs. 1 fish. Fished from 4-16 fow in the middle of the lake, straight out in front of the beach. Saw nothing nothing on the vexler AGAIN (3rd time out) Right then I knew it was time to leave. I think these fish are SHUT DOWN! By the sounds of things it's not just me, I hope. lol. hey huts that hump is straight out from the end of the sand at the beach area. Approx 1/8-1/4 mile out. Depth on top is +/- 5ft. I believe there are some maps available at the park office don't even have to go in there on the door outside. Hopefully I can meet up w/u guys out there, sometime. 
After I left Sleepy I went to an undisclosed Lake and got a limet of Blue gills not quite as nice as the ones at sleepy average about 6.5 in, but better that nothing.
The Lake I was at is very small due to ice conditions thats why I don't want to post it here. Email me and I'll tell a few where it's at. 

Stay on top (I wish I could)
-wetfoot


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

nut and i made are way back to sleepy hollow agian the bite came 15mins before dark and last about and hour 15-20 between us most were throw backs but its a start were are the good ole days


----------



## nuts (Jan 3, 2002)

Hey wetfoot i think i may have talked to you the day you were out to sleepy, you post sounds an awful lot like the the guys i talked to in the morning who forgot their vexilar and had to go back for it.(was that you). Treehunter2 posted our results for this evening so i dont have to cover that! Any of you guys that want to get together out on lake Ovid send me a pm or an e-mail and id be glad to. Treehunter2 and I are planning on fishing at least one day after work next week.

Tight lines

nuts


----------



## wetfoot (Jan 11, 2001)

yep nuts that was me lol just cant fish with out it.


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

copy the report from 1/3 and its the same  right at dark and dinks talk to a guy with a camera lots & lots of bugs in the water


----------



## nuts (Jan 3, 2002)

Took my dad who hasnt ice fished in probably 10 years or more out this afternoon. I would have liked to get into a good batch of fish but we only caught a half dozen or so very small ones. I know there are some good sized panfish in this lake but i sure havent found them since the ice has formed. I may try an after dark outing one night this week if the ice is still safe after the warm up that is supposed to hit.

Tight Lines

Nuts


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2002)

Where's this lake at????? Gotta be able to pull more than 20 out of it!!!! Let me at it!!!!!!!!


----------



## nuts (Jan 3, 2002)

Lake Ovid is located about 14-20 miles north of lansing in the Sleepy Hollow state park. If you take the Price road exit off 127 it is about 5 miles (give or take) east.


----------



## nuts (Jan 3, 2002)

I fished in the tournament saturday morning, there were somewhere between 15-20 people in the tournament and the winner had less than 2lbs of total fish. I personally only had 2 bites all morning and caught both one was a 8" perch and the other was a 7" gill. But i did get a nice door prize for the largest perch so all was not lost. I returned to the ice in the afternoon for revenge but didnt get much of it, I think i landed somewhere around 10 fish and most of them were throw back size. I am headed out again this afternoon I will give yet another report later.

Tight Lines

Nuts


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

I was fishing on Lake Lansing Sunday, and talked to a guy who said he won the tournament at Ovid, by catching a total of 10 fish. Compared to earlier reports this year, this actually sounds like an improvement! I may give Ovid another try this weekend. 
I'll submit another post, on my results at LL.......


----------



## wetfoot (Jan 11, 2001)

1-13-02
hit the lake before daylight fished north of boat launch between the 2 islands, 5 ft to 14 ft. Drilled the area out pretty good about 25 holes brother and i fished for about 3 hrs. got 1 10 in spec 11 in perch and 7 in blue gill couple throw backs then we left headed south ended up bring home 18 good fish took all day and 2 other lakes. Hey nuts who put the tournament on and are there going to be anymore?? Sure hope the fishing picks up soon.

Stay On Top,
 Wetfoot


----------



## nuts (Jan 3, 2002)

The Oldsmobile outdoor club runs the tournament i believe. there is one on the 26th of january and one on the 9th of Febuary. Its a single person event and the entry fee is $20. Winner of the first one took home $100, they paid 3 places and also had some prizes for the largest fish for each species.


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

fishing report here it is ITS ALOT BETTER thanks NUTS for the company this morning the bite is getting bettter everyday now see you out on the ice DENNIS


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

TeeHunter2, what the hell kind of a report is that ? Come on now buddy, fess' up, quantites, sizes, etc. we want to know !

Be 1/3 mile north of the Pine River a few hundered yards out Sunday am about 8:00am on the Saginaw Bay. 

Perhaps see you there ?

Whale


----------



## CreekChub (Jan 6, 2002)

Hey Ice Nut....the lake is a little north of Lansing...not a bad lake!

:-{ )


----------



## aphess223 (Aug 1, 2001)

Where are you buying your bait to fish Sleepy Hollow and what kind of bait are you using.


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

four season bait and tackle at bus 27 and grand river there really geared towards the ice fisherman walls of jigs and any thing you could want spike seem to be the ticket did catch some of the bigger ones on wigglers limint out to day but it took some hard fishing to get them moved 4 times and really had to jig real slow and the would just suck it in not slammed it like last night


----------



## aphess223 (Aug 1, 2001)

That is where I go for my live bait not many place around Lansing to get live bait. I did get to Sleepy Hollow 1-20 from 1 to 4 fished the N. end of the lake took half doz. all under 5" put them back hope they would tell there daddy to come and see me. Caught them on wax worms and gold tear drop.


----------



## flannelfish (May 14, 2000)

try Don's on Round Lake rd. just east of Shepherdville rd.


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

aphess223 ~ 1 TO 4~ IN THE AFTRENOON  i was home clean the morning catch by then the really turn off about 10 in the morning on 1/20 i was there in till 12 and only pick up 3 keeper in 2 hours  try early or the last 2 hour of the day


----------

